# Football/Soccer



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

England vs Egypt Friendly Football Match is held tonight!

Usually I support whatever team that offers a "clean" game and shows a better playing style, it's a football match after all! 

But in this match?? I definitely hope the English team do their best and win 

Good luck, to both teams!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> England vs Egypt Friendly Football Match is held tonight!
> 
> Usually I support whatever team that offers a "clean" game and shows a better playing style, it's a football match after all!
> 
> ...


What is the best Free Sat channel to watch - ideally in ENGLISH but arabic will do and I can listen to UK radio commentry


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jazeera Sports 2 (free-to-air) channel on Nilesat
BTW the score is now England-Egypt 3-1


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

England, THREE, Egypt, just one!         

And that's called ................. FOOTBALL


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes despite all the shannanagins with the english team they won (I watched Egypt play Ghana when I was over there oh dear Sunday League, but they won!!)


----------



## expatinalex (Feb 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> England vs Egypt Friendly Football Match is held tonight!
> 
> Usually I support whatever team that offers a "clean" game and shows a better playing style, it's a football match after all!
> 
> ...


I had a bet with an Egyptian friend that England would win and I also forcast the 3-1 result.

Was on the edge of my seat after Egypt scored the first goal but was of course confident that we would soon 'show them'

I won 20 McDonalds caramel sundaes. Of course this wasn't a bet to my Egyptian friend cos he's not allowed to gamble..........He was going to buy me 20 sundaes anyway. :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatinalex said:


> I had a bet with an Egyptian friend that England would win and I also forcast the 3-1 result.
> 
> Was on the edge of my seat after Egypt scored the first goal but was of course confident that we would soon 'show them'
> 
> I won 20 McDonalds caramel sundaes. Of course this wasn't a bet to my Egyptian friend cos he's not allowed to gamble..........He was going to buy me 20 sundaes anyway. :eyebrows:


I'm glad to hear that you are not corrupting your Egyptian friends


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatinalex said:


> I had a bet with an Egyptian friend that England would win and I also forcast the 3-1 result.
> 
> Was on the edge of my seat after Egypt scored the first goal but was of course confident that we would soon 'show them'
> 
> I won 20 McDonalds caramel sundaes. Of course this wasn't a bet to my Egyptian friend cos he's not allowed to gamble..........He was going to buy me 20 sundaes anyway. :eyebrows:


A bet is a bet, and you won 

But I bet that he'd be allowed to gamble .......... but only if he's gonna get the 20 yummy McDonalds caramel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> A bet is a bet, and you won
> 
> But I bet that he'd be allowed to gamble .......... but only if he's gonna get the 20 yummy McDonalds caramel




I must get out more! I have no idea what a McDonalds caramel is:Cry::Cry:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I must get out more! I have no idea what a McDonalds caramel is:Cry::Cry:


Try delivery 

Or take your chances and ............... send one of your "drivers" to buy it???? 

It's delicious by the way, you should  try it


----------

